# new



## bronc17113 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi my name is Don picked up my first smoker yesterday. I am going to try doing pulled pork bbq this weekend wife already looked at me like I was nuts when I told her I was getting up at 3am 2morrow to start it lol.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Don, and welcome to the SMF. Your wife will be a happy camper once she tries the Q. It's all good my friend.


----------



## thepruitt21 (Oct 15, 2010)

You think your wife looks at you crazy now, wait until Smokin' Meat becomes an obsession (it will) and you want to do it EVERY weekend.......Then my Friend, she will look at you crazy!!!


----------



## eman (Oct 15, 2010)

Welcome to SMF!

 Wait till you tell her that she can't eat till you take pictures.

gotta have the q view.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 15, 2010)

Like those before me have said, you aint seen nothing yet? You will know that you have her on the team when she yells " Don't do that yet we need a picture"


----------



## bronc17113 (Oct 16, 2010)

well got up  at 330 this morning started the smoker (propane stand up charbroil thingy) tok about an hr 15 to get to temp and hold steady pork has been in there for about 30 min now fingers are crossed


----------



## bamasmoker (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to SMF. Once you smoke that first Butt you will be hooked. You will started trying to smoke everykind of meat. Hope you enjoy and the people here are so helpful..


----------



## squirrel (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome! I don't have a wife, just to weirdo cats who love the BBQ. You're gonna have some splaining to do at first, but once she gets some of your good food, you are home free my friend!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey, women can get up at 2 AM to feed the baby, but we're crazy for getting up at 3 AM to feed the smoker ????

Go figure,

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Oct 16, 2010)

Women get up to feed the baby because you guys don't have that whole lactating thing down yet. Work on that would ya?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 16, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Women get up to feed the baby because you guys don't have that whole lactating thing down yet. Work on that would ya?




LOL----You're on both sides of the fence on this one, because "bronc", "Bearcarver", AND "Squirrel" are three of the crazies that will get up at 3 AM to feed the smoker.


----------



## bronc17113 (Oct 16, 2010)

waiting for blackberry software to load then pics of progress so far to come


----------



## rdknb (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to SMF and looking forward to seeing your smoke


----------



## bronc17113 (Oct 16, 2010)

about 2 hrs after I got the roast in first spritzing of capn and apple juice







later in process another spritzing







started working on tomorrows smoke































another part of tomorrows smoke chuck roast with worchetshire injected and a cactus lemon ginger rub on outside 







weave for next fattie and dont bitch at me about cross contamination :P













continued in next post brb gotta check meat


----------



## bronc17113 (Oct 16, 2010)

more 







beef fattie for tomorrows smoke 







apples in crocks for todays smoke







apple crocks into smoker 







pork chops for lunch done with  lump charcoal













veggies diced up to go in red rice for dinner 







corn soaking for dinner will go in smoker while pork is resting







sausage and bacon added to red rice mixture







capn and apple juice for the spritzer

yuengling apple juice and water for the water pan







sorry i spose i am a bit of a picture whore


----------



## bronc17113 (Oct 16, 2010)

well I posted a bunch of pics but since i am new here they are held for moderation so i spose yall will just have to wait


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 16, 2010)

bronc17113 said:


> well I posted a bunch of pics but since i am new here they are held for moderation so i spose yall will just have to wait




Yup, that happens.

We just have to have patience---All of us.


----------



## bronc17113 (Oct 16, 2010)

lol its all good im wrapped in foil now got the apples in crocks and corn soakin dinner is gonna be good stuff


----------



## bronc17113 (Oct 16, 2010)

wow mods work quick


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## deannc (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome aboard!  Looks like you've been busy today!  Just want to know, did she roll her eyes when you told her you had to upload some pictures?  LMAO

BTW, the more pictures the better, we sure don't mind them!


----------



## bronc17113 (Oct 16, 2010)

smoke went great I am on several ford truck forums so she understands i am constantly uploading pics will have pics of final product in morning since tomorrows smoke is for dinners throughout the week i aint gettin up so early to start em and since i sprayed all day with capn and apple juice im enjoyin a capn and coke before i hit the hay.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2010)

All looks good Bronc, Can't wait for final Qview!

Nobody's gonna "bitch" at you for cross contamination. Various things might be mentioned now and then, but it wouldn't be bitching at you. It wouldn't only be for you either. It could be for the benefit of others who might see something unsafe done, and might think that was OK to do.

Everybody knows about cross-contamination, so no sense beating on it here. You obviously know about it, or you wouldn't have brought it up.

Like I said, everything looks good----Can't wait for the really great lookin' finished shots!

Thanks for showing a lot of great pics too,

Bear


----------



## bronc17113 (Oct 17, 2010)

yay 







resting

















































and todays smoke will be exactly my second time smoking

the funny thing is it will also be the first time i have smoked a fattie in at  least ten yrs


----------



## bronc17113 (Oct 17, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> All looks good Bronc, Can't wait for final Qview!
> 
> Nobody's gonna "bitch" at you for cross contamination. Various things might be mentioned now and then, but it wouldn't be bitching at you. It wouldn't only be for you either. It could be for the benefit of others who might see something unsafe done, and might think that was OK to do.
> 
> ...


was more just my oddball sense of humor 

on a seperate note does anybody have any recommendations for a reasonably priced dual read digital thermometer and a link? thanks in advance guys yall rock!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2010)

Everything looks great bronc !

Here is what I and many others use---I love it!    Great customer service too!


Bear

Edit: It only shows one probe in the picture, but there are two---One for meat & one for smoker temp.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 17, 2010)

Looking good there sir!


----------



## bronc17113 (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks guys lets see how the chuckie and fatties turn out today


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 17, 2010)

First off Welcome Don to SMF. It really looks to me that you are well on your way to greatness here and at home to. I bet your wife doesn't think that you are too crazy now does she. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## deannc (Oct 17, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Here is what I and many others use---I love it!    Great customer service too!
> 
> 
> Bear
> ...


  The price for that ET-73 in Bear's link is great!  Makes me want to order a third! lol


----------



## bronc17113 (Oct 17, 2010)

im sure ill be ordering one or 2 on payday

on a side note i added a round tip roast injected with italian and rubbed with my own creation 

i also decided to grab sum lump charcoal and instead of doing my turkey legs i had been brining for the fryer today i decided to toss em in what is primarily my charcoal grill for some smoking i have lump and hickory in the box and a can of yuengling on the grill with it

I am prolly crazy for experimenting on my second day but what the heck you only live once lol

so that 2 fatties, a chuckie, and a round tip roast in the propane smoker, with a tray of potatoes mixed peppers and red onions to go in after i start resting the chuckie and 3 turkey legs in the barrel


----------



## bronc17113 (Oct 17, 2010)

turkey came off a while ago not as much "smoke" flavor as i was hoping for but was still good







put potatoes in







sausage fatty







beef fatty







chucky is resting


----------



## meateater (Oct 17, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge.


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 18, 2010)

Awesome job dude


----------



## bronc17113 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well the verdict on the fatties is that they were good i loved the sausage one and my wife loved the beef one. Will see how the other roast came out today and this weekend I will be back at it :D


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks like you had a buys few smoking days and lots of great food. Your family is going to love your new smoking obsession.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard Don... food looks great!


----------



## bronc17113 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wife told me im doin another chuckie this weekend. I think I am going to do 4 pork roast for pulled pork for hunting camp. I think tommorrow I am going to go pick up a camp shef smoke vault. I really dont like how hard it is to get any kind of temp with the char broil vault.


----------



## bronc17113 (Oct 23, 2010)

the new smoker







and todays lineup







qview to come


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2010)

Great looking food there Don!

Just be careful you don't put your money in there & forget to remove it before you fire it up! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## bronc17113 (Oct 23, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Great looking food there Don!
> 
> Just be careful you don't put your money in there & forget to remove it before you fire it up!
> 
> ...


not much of a chance of that i have precious few dollars as it is


----------

